# Hyatt Place Hotels



## BocaBoy (May 16, 2015)

This is not a timeshare question, but it is the kind of question we ask all the time on the Marriott board.  I have a batch of Hyatt Gold Passport points and was thinking of using them at Hyatt Place for "cheap" nights.  The problem is that I don't know much about Hyatt Place.  How does it compare in quality and features to brands like Marriott's Courtyard or Fairfield Inn, or Hilton's Hampton Inn or Hilton Garden Inn?

Thanks for any insight you can give me.


----------



## Bob B (May 16, 2015)

I think Hyatt Place would be superior to all four of those brands. The rooms are larger, almost mini-suites, and I believe they include free breakfast.


----------



## lynne (May 16, 2015)

We prefer to stay at Hyatt Place.  Love the size of the room/suite.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 17, 2015)

+1.  We've stayed in two (suburban Baltimore and suburban Detroit) and found both to be very good values.


----------



## IslandTime (May 17, 2015)

I agree with the others, we love Hyatt Place.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 17, 2015)

Recently stayed at Daytona Beach Shores Hyatt Place and would go back again.  Rates were really good, everything was updated and people were very friendly.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 17, 2015)

Thank you for your responses.  This was the answer I was hoping to get.  Many Hyatt Place hotels are Category 1 (only 5,000 points/night) and if they are superior to Courtyard and Hilton Garden Inn that seems to me to be a real bargain.


----------



## Rascalsmom (May 17, 2015)

The Hyatt Place stays I've made were very similar to timeshares.  Large sectional couch in the room, microwave & refrigerator.  I will add that the room service food was quite good and the free breakfast was better than average.  Another thumbs-up!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 18, 2015)

It's been years since I've stayed in one (they aren't available most places I go, and I'm generally loyal to Hilton and Marriott), but I would agree that they are comparable to or perhaps superior to Hilton Garden Inn.  Good, solid hotel.


----------



## hcarman (Jun 15, 2015)

We just stayed in a Hyatt Place in Austin, TX.  I think I read it wasn't a typical Hyatt Place - more full service than most.  But, they had a great breakfast, a nice room, good amenities, and even a bar/snack area.  Again, this may not be typical but we really enjoyed it.  And, it was 15,000 points - not the 5,000 that it sounds like is the normal amount for many properties.


----------



## Larry (Jun 15, 2015)

Bob B said:


> I think Hyatt Place would be superior to all four of those brands. The rooms are larger, almost mini-suites, and I believe they include free breakfast.



I do like Hyatt place and have stayed at several that were almost brand new. They are very nice but I would not say that they are superior to the new Fairfield suites that I really like,

I recently stayed at Hyatt place in Boca and in Del Rey beach and got one free night  ( annual hyatt free night Cert) and used points that were very reasonable.

They both charged for parking and I think it was $18 per night and if I had to pay Boca location was over $300 per night and Del Rey was about $220.

I then stayed at Fairfield suites in Plantation FL and it was much larger with a seperate BR full kitchen and LR. This location was recently renovated with comfy Marriott beds. I also got this for free ( Marriott free night cert) and no parking charge and it included full hot breakfast.

I know Plantation is not as expensive as Boca but their price would have been $180 per night and I needed all 3 nights before checking into timeshare and VV at Weston so all things considered I liked all 3 but thought Fairfield was better than the two Hyatt Place properties. I have also stayed at Hyatt place near Plantation and it was no way as nice as Fairfield but their price was only $125 per night.

So always check out all properties before making judgement on which brand is better.


----------

